
Beta App – Extend Your World with Augmented Reality - Mapstar
Hey there,<p>Create and extend your own digital world with our brand new Augmented Reality app.
We&#x27;d like to invite you to test with us and become part of the Mapstar Community from day one.<p>This opportunity is ideal for Android users in Canada, Ireland, Austria, Switzerland, Thailand and Vietnam to provide feedback and exchange your ideas with us.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.MapstarAG.Mapstar<p>If your interested but we are not available in your country right now, drop us a few lines at feedback@mapstar.io and we will inform you as soon as new test seats are available.<p>If you have any questions let us know.<p>Have fun!
The Mapstar Team
======
Mapstar
Here you´ll find the link again
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.MapstarAG....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.MapstarAG.Mapstar)

